# Is it weird doing yoga alternatively with martial arts?



## Rigobert (Nov 13, 2014)

btw i do muay thai and yoga regularly and do it alternatively like a few times a week for each of them.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah that is fine.

What did you think the issue would be?


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 13, 2014)

Not weird at all. I know people who do the same thing.


----------



## hussaf (Nov 13, 2014)

I wish there was yoga closer to me.  It's tough though.  I've been to a few schools in my organization where we tried to have a yoga instructor come in, but there's always conflict with who gets the best teaching hours.
m


----------



## zzj (Nov 13, 2014)

What is weird is why you would think it is weird to begin with.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2014)

I do yoga and martial arts....its great


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 13, 2014)

I do yoga at home to DVD's. Also do Martial Arts in class and at home. The benefits are very worthwhile. Also some of my MA instructors have us do yoga like stretches as part of the warm up and conditioning work.

I will say one thing about some conflict between the two - I think Yoga at one point was developed or used by male warriors. However, I feel much yoga has been turned into the feminine/pacifist/gentle sprits thing.  Not to say I don't like the peaceful meditative parts (I really do), but sometimes I have felt challenged to remind myself that yoga has a masculine and power side to it as well. Its what you make of it and as such yin and yang exist in it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 13, 2014)

It would depend on how many sequins you have on the yoga pants.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 13, 2014)

And what does that say on your butt?, "Jui.."


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 13, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> And what does that say on your butt?, "Jui.."



I don't know about the back, but with some of the moms around town, the yoga pants in the front seem to say "Cameltoe".


----------



## hussaf (Nov 13, 2014)

snap


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 16, 2014)

Not "weird" at all. 

I know several people who practice both Yoga and some form of martial art. Keeps you limber, and is great for developing flexibility and strength. I myself don't do Yoga, but I have a program of flexibility and mobility exercises that I observe throughout the week.

Ally


----------

